# Solved: How to transfer tunes from iPod to iTunes?



## AdmiralZ (Apr 2, 2005)

I've just got a new laptop and I want to transfer everything on my iPod onto the iTunes on my laptop, but I don't want to sync my iPod with my laptop. I tried copying and pasting but it didn't work. Any ideas?


----------



## professor05 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm not sure that's possible... I've tried doing that too....


----------



## AdmiralZ (Apr 2, 2005)

That's stupid. Apple are stupid.


----------



## professor05 (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, I guess in some cases they are... But definitely not all.... Apple's good in other things... 
Once you're on Mac, you're not going back, that's what they say and which is true... But I have both systems at my workstation. I like PCs and Macs


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

yes you can do it, no it isn't easy, yes Apple made it a pain in the butt so as to placate the DRM mavens out there.

Copying music from iPod to computer


----------



## AdmiralZ (Apr 2, 2005)

Cheers.


----------



## littlemissvixen (Jul 16, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> yes you can do it, no it isn't easy, yes Apple made it a pain in the butt so as to placate the DRM mavens out there.
> 
> Copying music from iPod to computer


Thanks for the info!
I was about to ask the same question!! lol


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

littlemissvixen said:


> Thanks for the info!
> I was about to ask the same question!! lol


wow ... someone used the search 

actually you should be able to find more help on that already posted, the question gets asked a lot.

edit - if you're willing to dig further I've found iLounge a great resource for answering my iTunes / iPod questions


----------



## littlemissvixen (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks heaps!!
Thats a great site!


----------

